# Fake rock wall.



## Shelley (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi, i've started to make my own fake rock wall,i've used expanding foam sprayed onto wire mesh,just not sure what to do next.......was gonna do layers of pva and sand but now not sure.
Any ideas guys????


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

I have looked into this and using tile grout seems to be a favoured approach. From what I have read, PVA will not tolerate getting wet. Hope someone with first hand experience may be able to assist on this thread as I have yet to have a go. Been rather busy on my snake viv which doesn't need a fake wall.
Roy


----------



## Shelley (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks....have decided to go with the sand and pva.....it is a desert set up so no water in there really......done the first coat and it looks quite good:smile:


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

Please post a pickie once done, it is inspiring and helps us all develop ideas.
:lol2:
Roy


----------



## Shelley (Jan 15, 2007)

will definately do that.....can't wait to show off!!!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 15, 2007)

pic posted in lizard section...my new collards viv....pics


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

yeahpva runs when it gtets wet, the best thing for it that ive used is epoxy resin but its expensive, you can also use silicon, tile grout etc... then cover with sand and bobs ya unvcle


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Just mix your sand with the tile grout and add the water thats needed to make up the difference. That way you get the colour you want, and waterprrof, rocksolid tile grout.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

We will want pics defo


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

PVA tends to go cloudy and even reverts back to liquid form if left wet too long,i always use varnish.
take a look at the link in my sig, it might help you out:2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

wow who gud this thread up? :lol2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

quizicalkat said:


> wow who gud this thread up? :lol2:


oops.........better late then never:whistling2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

quizicalkat said:


> wow who gud this thread up? :lol2:





ch4dg said:


> oops.........better late then never:whistling2:


dug - dug - dug - dug - dug - dug - dug - dug - dug - dug - dug - dug

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------

